# Convert .dst to .emb



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there a way that you can convert .dst or any embroidery file format to .emb?

I am using Wilcom Truesizer; however, I noticed that the jump stiches are showing.

When I upload my .emb files into the Wilcom DecoNetwork, I would like for only the embroidery design to show only, not the thread jump stitch change.

What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

It's been a long time since I played with TrueSizer, but I think there is a button in the tool bar that will turn off and hide the runs in your picture.


----------

